# Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, Bradley Center, 7 pm, Jan 17, 2007, CSN



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Ben Gordon has made a smooth adjustment to being back in the starting lineup and helping the short-handed Chicago Bulls win consecutive games.
> 
> Gordon now looks to help the Bulls (22-17) push their winning streak to three Wednesday night when they make the short drive up to Milwaukee to face the Bucks (17-20).
> 
> ...


I was at that game, crowd was half Bulls fans as I'd expect it to be again tonight. Bulls got a great game from Hinrich that night, and Michael Sweetney who outplayed Magloire.

http://www.nba.com/games/20070117/CHIMIL/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>22 - 17 (.564)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>17 - 5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>5 - 12</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Milwaukee Bucks </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>17 - 20 (.459)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fifth, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>9 - 6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>8 - 14</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.462</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.440</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.0</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>101.9</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>103.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.472</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.474</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>39</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>39</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>38</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>31</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>24</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>32</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>15</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>24</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Redd, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>27.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Williams, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Boykins, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Patterson, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>36</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Villanueva, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bogut, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bell, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ilyasova, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>26</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Skinner, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gadzuric, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Noel, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>26</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hodge, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Markota, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>15</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Greer, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Terry Stotts</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

A bit on Wallace's back situation:



> When Bulls center Ben Wallace sat out the past two games, his injury was officially defined as a sore lower back.
> 
> But Wallace offered a much more detailed and different description following Tuesday’s practice at the Berto Center.
> 
> ...


And then there's this:



> General manager John Paxson is looking for more height or an inside scorer to add to the roster. But even with Wallace’s injury, the Bulls are not likely to pursue the two Detroit big men reportedly on the trading block, Nazr Mohammed and Antonio McDyess.
> 
> Wallace laughed when it was pointed out that the Pistons have already acquired a replacement (Chris Webber) for his replacement (Mohammed).
> 
> “That’s on them,” he said. “I’m trying to get back so I can help the Bulls right now. They do what they’ve got to do. I’ll do what I’ve got to do.”


An unnerving situation?


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

wish mj is still playing up to this day.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.suntimes.com/sports/basketball/bulls/213640,CST-SPT-bull17.article

Wallace expects to play despite pinched nerve

January 17, 2007
BY BRIAN HANLEY Staff Reporter
The Bulls' health situation could be better, but it's nowhere near as bad as that of the Milwaukee Bucks.
The Bulls will not know until today if center Ben Wallace will be able to face the Bucks, who are without four starters because of injury.

Wallace, who missed the last two games, revealed Tuesday that he has a pinched nerve in his neck in addition to the bad back the team has said was keeping him out.

''It has my thumb and index finger on my left hand just numb,'' Wallace said of the damaged nerve. ''I can deal with that as long as I can get my back straight. I'm pretty sure one is causing the other.

''I had the pinched nerve first and tried to protect it. That can make you walk or run a little bit funny. And anytime you do something different with the back, it's going to be a problem.''

Wallace was able to run in practice Tuesday, which was more than forward Malik Allen did. Allen was scheduled to undergo an MRI exam on the strained left calf that has kept him out of the last three games. Coach Scott Skiles said trainer Fred Tedeschi was concerned about Allen's calf.

''Fred didn't like the way it felt to the touch,'' Skiles said. ''I could tell [Monday], Malik wasn't moving 100 percent.''

The Bucks are far from 100 percent. Forward Charlie Villanueva has been out since Jan. 3 and is not expected to return for at least a week.

Also out are leading scorer Michael Redd (strained tendon in left knee) and fellow guard Mo Williams (sprained left shoulder). The two combine to average 45 points.

And former DePaul forward Bobby Simmons will not play this season because of surgeries to remove bone spurs in his right ankle and a cyst in his heel.

''It's not the team we played against already,'' said Skiles, whose team won the first two meetings. ''They've got [Earl] Boykins now, and they've got people out so other people are playing. [Center Andrew] Bogut is playing much better.''

Bogut, the No. 1 pick in the 2005 draft, is averaging 12.5 points and 9.1 rebounds.

Wallace expects to play.

''Right now, I'm ready,'' he said, ''unless I wake up and something different goes on.''

RUNNING ON EMPTY? Skiles was asked if rookie forward Tyrus Thomas impresses with his help defense during practice as he did Monday against the San Antonio Spurs.

''When he doesn't look like he's totally out of gas, which isn't too often in this building,'' Skiles said. ''He just doesn't know how to work yet.

''We're very fortunate that in Kirk [Hinrich], [Andres] Nocioni, [Chris] Duhon, [Luol] Deng and [Ben] Gordon, we got guys who had a defined work ethic. The season hits you in the face, all the practices, all the games, the level you have to work at to be a really succsful pro player. And we're talking about a kid [Thomas] who played one year in college.

''It's nothing negative about Tyrus. The last month or so, he's been much more conscientious about it. But it's something we have to stay on top of because we want him to develop quickly.''

WAKE-UP CALL: Duhon still wasn't sure how much the team was going to fine him for missing practice Sunday.

''That won't happen again,'' said Duhon, who served a one-game suspension Monday. ''It was oversleeping. I had a lot people in town for the holidays. It was a simple mistake.

''But you hate to disappoint your teammates. They rely on you. We move on and make sure it doesn't happen again.''


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pinched nerve? Nothing that some salve and tape won't cure.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Bogut has been doing well for them lately (well don't really follow them but saw one of their latest games), and Boykins will also be there to get some buckets, I think we'll be fine though.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Pinched nerve in the neck experience here. I don't know how the Bulls medical staff feel about chiropractors, but mine was better instantly after only 2 visits. Also was having the same symptoms Big Ben mentioned. Just a thought.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Not to jinx things, but if the Bull wins and the Piston and Wizard lose tonight, we'll be second in the East. Maybe one of the few times I actually root for the Knick!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Not to jinx things, but if the Bull wins and the Piston and Wizard lose tonight, we'll be second in the East. Maybe one of the few times I actually root for the Knick!


The Knick will never win another game.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice, for some reason this game is in HD on Comcast


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm getting the Milwaukee feed.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I really like it when Gordon and Deng come out shooting. Damn. 2 quick fouls on Luol.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich with three assists early. Then a steal. We force the most turnovers in the league.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Apparently Hinrich has put butter on his hands. Ugh.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus stuffs the **** out of Ruben Patterson.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Great board and putback by Tyrus.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Noc shooting the lights out.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I can't watch this game, but the box score is telling me that Tyrus has already stuffed almost every category of the stat sheet - pts/reb/stl/blk


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

keep it alive in here...

I'm stuck at work until late tonight.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich with 5 assists so far. Beautiful entry pass to Sweetney just now for the layup and one.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich needs to be benched. He is shooting atrociously, and he isn't playing any defense, and allowing Boykins to go wild. We need to bring Andre Barrett in for him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We're getting killed on the boards.

Our guards are 2-9 - not a good start (again)
.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Damn, 31 points in the first quarter?? That's just unacceptable against these guys.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls were down by 7. Now up by 1.

Hinrich sitting during that stretch.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Bulls were down by 7. Now up by 1.
> 
> Hinrich sitting during that stretch.


Now that Adrian Grifin is in the game, we're continuing to lead by one.

Start Griffin.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jump shooting contest. Both teams making pretty much everything.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Now that Adrian Grifin is in the game, we're continuing to lead by one.
> 
> Start Griffin.


What's his eFG% tonight?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

One thing for sure. Griffin isn't good at running the fast break.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> What's his eFG% tonight?


Gordon is 1-6 from the field. What's his eFG%?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Jamal Crawford is also 1-6 from the field tonight...


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Watching DaBullz and VV in the game thread is far more entertaining than watching the actual game! :biggrin:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Gordon is 1-6 from the field. What's his eFG%?


You think he's going to finish at 16% for the game?

Maybe he has the flu or a groin pull or something tonight.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The Truth said:


> Watching DaBullz and VV in the game thread is far more entertaining than watching the actual game! :biggrin:


Just keeping it even.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> You think he's going to finish at 16% for the game?


Absolutely not. He's a great shooter. For the season, he's shooting 46% FG and 40% 3PT (Hinrich is shooting 43% FG and 40% 3PT).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Absolutely not. He's a great shooter. For the season, he's shooting 46% FG and 40% 3PT (Hinrich is shooting 43% FG and 40% 3PT).


How'd they shoot in November?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bucks showing the zone gives the bulls problems.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich in, gordon out. Now they lead by 6.

Maybe there's a pattern.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Hinrich in, gordon out. Now they lead by 6.
> 
> Maybe there's a pattern.


It's a wonder we ever win with Kirk Hinrich on our team.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Hinrich in, gordon out. Now they lead by 6.
> 
> Maybe there's a pattern.


And maybe there's something with Milwaukee scoring 31 points in the first quarter with Gordon starting and Duhon riding the pine.

Or maybe not.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls really need to work on the alley-oop


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> And maybe there's something with Milwaukee scoring 31 points in the first quarter with Gordon starting and Duhon riding the pine.
> 
> Or maybe not.


Gordon in down 4
Down 2


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich with a big three off the Deng assist. Before that, Gordon with the textbook runner in the lane.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon in down 4
> Down 2


Bulls end the half down 2.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

dang the bulls should be taking advantage of the fact that Redd, mo williams, and villanueva aren't playing and they are down by 2? Well it is on the road, but the bulls need to win games like these.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are being destroyed on the boards. 26-16


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Bulls end the half down 2.


Bulls outscored the Bucks in the 2nd. Adrian Griffin played in the 2nd. Start Adrian Griffin.

By the way, Hinrich is guarding Boykins. Boykins has 5 turnovers at the half.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Bulls outscored the Bucks in the 2nd. Adrian Griffin played in the 2nd. Start Adrian Griffin.
> 
> By the way, Hinrich is guarding Boykins. Boykins has 5 turnovers at the half.


Boykins is outscoring Hinrich 12-5
I suppose if they counted turnovers as points, the bulls win!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls guards are 5-18. That's gotta get better.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> bucks showing the zone gives the bulls problems.


You would think they would have developed an offense against the zone by now. Until they learn how to break the zone, they're going to see it more and more.

Getting outrebounded 26-16 is another problem.

On the bright side -- Tyrus Thomas is a force of nature. When he finds a way to let the game come to him and stay in the game, he'll be a force to be reckoned with by Bulls opponents.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Boykins is outscoring Hinrich 12-5
> I suppose if they counted turnovers as points, the bulls win!


Bogut has 2 shot attempts in 18 minutes. Boykins can't feed the post or lead an offense!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

McBulls said:


> You would think they would have developed an offense against the zone by now. Until they learn how to break the zone, they're going to see it more and more.
> 
> Getting outrebounded 26-16 is another problem.
> 
> On the bright side -- Tyrus Thomas is a force of nature. When he finds a way to let the game come to him and stay in the game, he'll be a force to be recconded with by Bulls opponents.


I think I saw Gordon pass up 3 open 3pt attempts. I guess he's trying to "get his teammates involved instead of taking every shot."

One way to beat the zone is to shoot over it. Bulls were making cross court passes a few times that didn't lead to open shots. And the way the bucks played the zone, everyone who touched it on our side was effectively double teamed.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

McBulls said:


> On the bright side -- Tyrus Thomas is a force of nature. When he finds a way to let the game come to him and stay in the game, he'll be a force to be reckoned with by Bulls opponents.


So true. He's still so raw, you can only estimate how good he'll be (especially on defense) with time. He does things from time to time that most 6'9" guys can only dream about doing. I like him playing 20+ minutes per game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with the nice three. So common.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

PJ has been killing us this quarter. Ugh.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> PJ has been killing us this quarter. Ugh.


More TT. Less PJ.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> PJ has been killing us this quarter. Ugh.


Ruben Patterson has been killing us all game.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

BTW, the Knicks gave up a game-winning dunk.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 4-15 from the field this Q.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Griffin's in.

Bulls down 4.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls defense at the F positions is not very good tonight.

Who is this Ilyasova guy? 37% FG and 30% 3pt for the season, yet he's 5-8/3-5 against us for 15 points.

Skinner is 6-9 with 8 boards and 12 points

Patterson is 3-8 with 10- rebounds, 5 assists, 10 points


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ilyasova is pretty good. He's only 19 and should be a reliable 12/7 guy next year.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Ilyasova is pretty good. He's only 19 and should be a reliable 12/7 guy next year.


He's having the best game of his career tonight.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Just seen this score. Wow.

If the Bulls lose to this team with this line up it is a disgrace. How do you beat Memphis by 46, Spurs easy, then lose to this team??

Last time I checked the dimensions of the United Center and away courts were the same. Shouldn't be this much of a difference, especially with a team missing all key players. 

Bulls don't win this it is an embarrasment.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

If I remember correctly when he (Ilyasova) was being scouted a few years ago, he suffered a bad injury, but other than that he had lottery talent.. so I guess he's all healed and ready to contribute..


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

It's pathetic to have Tyrus Thomas guarding Bogut one-on-one. 
On the other hand, I've seen enough of PJ for one night. Where is Malik Allen when you really need him?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Box score says Hinrich has 5 TO. He really has 6.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have just 1 FGA this quarter.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Box score says Hinrich has 5 TO. He really has 6.


how many TO's for duhon, i just tuned in and he had like 3 in a row 

oh now the scoreboard looks right.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Box score says Hinrich has 5 TO. He really has 6.


Give it time, it'll update.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich passes up a good shot for a better shot. 8 assists so far. Tie ballgame.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Give it time, it'll update.


Maybe. They missed one much earlier in the game.

The play by play just showed Milwaukee getting 2 straight posessions, no shot attempt, rebound, turnover, steal, in between.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

nice ball movement the last 2 possessions.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Beeeeautiful pass from Gordon to Deng. Deng fouled, to the line for two after the break.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz, if you're so hung up about turnovers, there are usually at least one or two a game that are miscredited (same with steals). Gordon had a steal a couple games ago that wasn't recorded to him, even though he should have been credited for it. It happens. Stats guys are usually (but not always) right.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yahoo's box score is now all screwed up

the scoreboard is right, but it hasn't updated the box score in a few minutes of game time


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

wow that was quick! there we go!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> DaBullz, if you're so hung up about turnovers, there are usually at least one or two a game that are miscredited (same with steals). Gordon had a steal a couple games ago that wasn't recorded to him, even though he should have been credited for it. It happens. Stats guys are usually (but not always) right.


I think the stats guys are extra friendly when you're at home.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with the huge steal to Hinrich for the layup. Bulls gaining energy. Gordon with a three!

Bulls 85, Bucks 76.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Double tech on Bogut?! What's going on.. sounds like Bulls are taking over though!


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

ballafromthenorth said:


> Double tech on Bogut?! What's going on.. sounds like Bulls are taking over though!


Tyrus and Bogut had a small little thing, nothing big though, overreaction with double Ts


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Coincidence? Gordon comes in, bulls go on an 18-3 run


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

How ben wallace is doing today?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Yahoo's box score is now all screwed up
> 
> the scoreboard is right, but it hasn't updated the box score in a few minutes of game time


Andrew Bogut kinda looks like Xena Warrior Princess in his picture there.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

have they really only scored 3 points this quarter? that's insane.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

As usual, a solid game by Deng virtually ignored.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls pulling away with Hinrich at point guard. DaBullz, does that mean Adrian Griffin doesn't get to start?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

scorekeepers stink. Tyrus didn't really have 5 blocks vs the spurs. 

WOw the Bucks have really unraveled.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

That was a nice crossover by Kirk.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

That Illaysavo guy kind of looks like Brad, form Real World San Diego.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> have they really only scored 3 points this quarter? that's insane.


8

They are missing a lot of wide open shots, or ones close to the basket.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Are The bucks actuallly shooting bad or our d is coming big this quarter?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

defense has clamped down. Bucks down to 38%

nice layup by Noc! and 1


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Noc with a beautiful move for a layup and one. Bulls by 11 with 2:22 to play.

Fire Skiles!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

7 out of the last 8 games holding opponents to under 40% FG.

Fire Skiles!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> 7 out of the last 8 games holding opponents to under 40% FG.
> 
> Fire Skiles!


Damn straight, can't be doing that without any repercussions!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Yahoo sports score tracker is terrrrible tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> 7 out of the last 8 games holding opponents to under 40% FG.
> 
> Fire Skiles!


Nice stat.

here's a different stat.

bulls were 4-5 in their last 9.
or 4-4 in their last 8.

INCLUDING tonight.


I guess if holding teams to under 40% shooting won ballgames, we'd be 7-1 our last 8.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

ballafromthenorth said:


> Yahoo sports score tracker is terrrrible tonight.


Interns...


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

I take back my earlier statement about DaBullz and VV.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Eran the BIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG Difference for the buck's today,if not for him this is an blowout.Also i'm so glad they didn't win this because this would be a leage leading like 15 game that we allowed a dummy who doesn't score much to play WAY above thier norm,Did you guy's see some of this guy's shot's.This kid is terrible from 3 at least that it saying in NBA 2k7,i think thier going to have to change his 3 pt rating.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I really, really, really like how Skiles used Thomas tonight.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

For those of us Out of Towners, what caught your eye about this game? The good and bad? I'd like to hear more on Tyrus too. Any moves on the offensive end on top of his usual defensive impact?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> For those of us Out of Towners, what caught your eye about this game? The good and bad? I'd like to hear more on Tyrus too. Any moves on the offensive end on top of his usual defensive impact?


Bulls were lethargic for 3 quarters. Bucks were outrebounding us by 2x after Q2. By the end of the game, the rebounds were about even. Bulls caught fire a few minutes into Q4, and Milwaukee just ran out of gas and looked terrible.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

A very nice game from Hinrich. Together with Duhon he stopped Boykins (4-17, 5 assists, 5 TO in 40 min). That has not always happened in the past.

Ilasova made it onto my radar screen tonight. Good player.
Brian Skinner is better than the 2nd round pick that the Bulls traded him for when he was a thow-in in the Chandler-Brand trade. A reminder of another genious move by the Sleuth.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Bulls were lethargic for 3 quarters. Bucks were outrebounding us by 2x after Q2. By the end of the game, the rebounds were about even. Bulls caught fire a few minutes into Q4, and Milwaukee just ran out of gas and looked terrible.


Thank You DaBullz. :clap:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

My game feed kept shorting out... Why did the Bucks stop using a zone?


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

The last six minutes of this game was exciting. Ben G., Kirk, Andres, and TT step up big, good game by them.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Man we played like dog poop the first 3 qtrs. Again displaying our complete inability to concentrate on the road. Silly turnovers, poor shots, lazy defensive rotations etc. Same ol' same ol'. Any other non-pathetic team would've blown us out but THANKFULLY it was the injury-riddled Bucks.

I don't know how this team's gonna win a playoff series if this continues. We were pitiful on the road in our 2 playoff series' the last 2 seasons and nothing's changed.

Do wanna mention Tyrus. He again changed the game defensively when he was on the court. Along with BG he was THE spark plug in the 4th qtr that got us going.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> My game feed kept shorting out... Why did the Bucks stop using a zone?


Gordon, Hinrich, Nocioni, and Deng went 12-14 in the quarter. Bulls shot 8-12 in the quarter outside the lane.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Is Tyrus' impact similar to a Chandler 4th Qtr two years ago?

Is Tyrus showing any improvement in his offensive game? I see he still was foul prone. How was his man to man D? Any thoughts on Thabo? Did BG7 still stay aggressive and attack the line when his shots didn't fall?

Thanks


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Is Tyrus' impact similar to a Chandler 4th Qtr two years ago?
> 
> Is Tyrus showing any improvement in his offensive game? I see he still was foul prone. How was his man to man D? Any thoughts on Thabo? Did BG7 still stay aggressive and attack the line when his shots didn't fall?
> 
> Thanks


Seems to me Thomas was invisible in Q4. He went 0-2 and ended up fouling out. he committed 3 fouls in Q4, though he had a rebound and a block.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Quote of the night was from Neil Funk. "Terry Stotts is out of his mind" When Ben Wallace was fouled with 2 minutes left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> Is Tyrus' impact similar to a Chandler 4th Qtr two years ago?
> 
> Is Tyrus showing any improvement in his offensive game? I see he still was foul prone. How was his man to man D? Any thoughts on Thabo? Did BG7 still stay aggressive and attack the line when his shots didn't fall?
> 
> Thanks


I thought BG7 was pretty agressive going to the basket. He made some crazy shots off the glass that had no business of falling in. He faked a pass to Kirk and hit a three as well. Hopefully I can get the highlights of this game tommorow. (I have to record the replay late tonight).

Tyrus suffers from brain freezes sometimes. I don't see that much improvement from his offensive game other than dunks. He's bullcharging his way to the basket. He's very active getting boards and disrupting the game.

Tonight overall it seemed like everyone was in the passing lanes. Everyone looked sharp defensively, especially adrian Griffin. Offensively it was pretty ugly for both teams.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> I thought BG7 was pretty agressive going to the basket. He made some crazy shots off the glass that had no business of falling in. He faked a pass to Kirk and hit a three as well. Hopefully I can get the highlights of this game tommorow. (I have to record the replay late tonight).
> 
> Tyrus suffers from brain freezes sometimes. I don't see that much improvement from his offensive game other than dunks. He's bullcharging his way to the basket. He's very active getting boards and disrupting the game.
> 
> Tonight overall it seemed like everyone was in the passing lanes. Everyone looked sharp defensively, especially adrian Griffin. Offensively it was pretty ugly for both teams.


I didn't catch this one, but I love that fake-pass move Gordon seems to be using more often these days. Really fun to watch, and I'm not sure anybody else uses it regularly (certainly not in the half court). I'm becoming more and more convinced Ben's going to turn out to be a really special player.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> Is Tyrus' impact similar to a Chandler 4th Qtr two years ago?


 On the defensive end yes; although not in the 4th quarter. The refs gave him a couple of rookie fouls that took him out of the game.



> Is Tyrus showing any improvement in his offensive game?


 Not yet.



> I see he still was foul prone. How was his man to man D?


 Skiles had him guarding Bogut on many possessions. Bogut overpowered him when help was late in coming.



> Any thoughts on Thabo?


 Didn't play much, but was ok in the short minutes he played.



> Did BG7 still stay aggressive and attack the line when his shots didn't fall?


 BG7 was not very agressive at the beginning of the game, but showed up when it was necessary. Milwalkee played a zone that made it difficult for penetration much of the time.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

8pts, 5rebs, 4blks & 2stls for a rookie that only played 18 min is impressive, no matter how you look at it.

Can you imagine his game when he gets COMFORTABLE and becomes smarter? He'll probably be a candidate for dpoy in another season or so. He's THAT good.

We may or my not have the next Amare but we definintely have the something out of the J.Smith/Kilenko/Marion/Stoudamire/B.Wallace group.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

McBulls and Spongy, your comments are well appreciated. Thanks for giving us who are unable to see the game some idea of what is going on.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

That Sweetney one is mighty entertaining...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Bulls were lethargic for 3 quarters. Bucks were outrebounding us by 2x after Q2. By the end of the game, the rebounds were about even. Bulls caught fire a few minutes into Q4, and Milwaukee just ran out of gas and looked terrible.


That's what it looked like in person. But Deng picking up two fouls so quickly in the first quarter affected the team. Neither team looked good despite the Bucks hitting all those shots, and I kept waiting for the Bulls to focus and blow them out, which they did.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

From JSONline:



> PLAYER OF THE GAME: Bulls guard Ben Gordon had a quiet first half with six points on 2-of-7 shooting, but he led the Bulls' second-half comeback and finished with 20 points and six assists. He was 8 for 17 from the field and sank a pair of three-pointers.
> 
> PLAY OF THE GAME: *Gordon made a steal near the sideline and threw a length-of-the-court pass to teammate KirkHinrich*, resulting in a layup and an 82-76 Chicago lead with 5:34 remaining.



http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=554199

That play was amazing. Even better than the Wallace dunk which was pretty darn good. Great court vision by both players, and a perfect pass.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Even though the Bulls didn't play particularly well in this game and made many mistakes, my impression is that they are playing much, much better team ball during January than they were in November. 

Gordon, Deng, Hinrich, Nocioni and Duhon seem to be very comfortable together. When four of them are on the floor together, the passing and help defense are often very fluid.

Sweetney and Allen are also playing pretty good team ball in their limited minutes.

The same can't be said for the newer Bulls, although Wallace looks like he is starting to get a bit more comfortable than he was at the beginning of the year. PJ Brown seems to have had a difficult time fitting in, and maybe never will. Khryapa hasn't had much of a chance to work in real game situations. The rookies are looking a bit better, but there's no question that the play becomes less intricate on both ends of the floor when they're in the game.

The truth is that it takes about a year for NBA players to learn to play together at peak efficiency. That's why big, midseason turnover trades like the Pacers just made usually don't help either team very much in the year that they are made.

In spite of their learning curve, the Bulls are 2nd in the NBA in defensive efficiency, tied for 11th in offensive efficiency and 5th in the NBA in overall efficiency. I look for them to move up in all categories. 

By the end of the year, the Bulls should be leading the NBA in defense -- as well they should with the addition of strong defensive players like Wallace, Sefolosha, Thomas, Griffin and Khryapa to an already strong defensive team. I expect their offense to improve a bit as well.

Barring serious injuries, the Bulls will win a more games in the second half of the season than the first both because the schedule is a bit easier and because the team is finally gelling.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

what I don't understand is why they shouldn't be among the best if they are one of the best defensive teams. I guess they need to improve their offense, but hasn't that improved? I hope they get over 50 wins this season, it will really help them.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

That picture of the Bucks coach is so funny in so many ways! :lol:


----------

